# Außenborder Übermotorisierung



## Löwenbäcker (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es hier jemand der aus eigener Erfahrung davon berichten kann, dass ein zu zu starker Außenborder Schäden am Spiegel des Bootes angerichtet hat? Wenn ja, was war das für ein Boot, was für ein Motor wurde verwendet und welcher Motor durfte verwendet werden? 

Die gleiche Frage an diejenigen, die davon berichten können, dass ein zu starker Motor keine Schäden am Boot verursacht hat. 

Es geht nur um die Bootsschäden.


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Hei Löwenbäcker |wavey:
Ein Sportfreund von mir hatte ein 70er Jahre DDR-Motorboot vom Typ "Peetzsee" ca. 4 m lang und die damals üblichen Motoren waren maximal "Forelle 6" zweitakt . Deren Gewicht schätze ich auf 15 kg . Dann kam die Wende und mit ihr die Möglichkeit zu viel kräftigeren , aber auch schwereren Motoren. Also wurde der 15 PS viertakt Mercury (50 kg !)drangehängt - hält gut und geht ab wie Schmidts Katze . Dann die "schlaue" Idee : für nettere Fahrten mit der frischen Flamme brauchte man mehr Platz . Also die Motorwanne , welche eine beträchtliche Stabilisierung des Heckbereichs darstellt , rausgetrennt . Es dauerte auch nicht lange und in beiden Ecken hinten kamen die ersten bedenklichen Risse . Ich kann nicht genau sagen , ob er heute noch so rumfährt , aber wenn ja , dann haben wir bald 'nen neuen Hotspot , wenn er absäuft #a. 
Uwe #6


----------



## Astarod (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Ich hatte ein Fletcher Arrowflash,daß bis 75 Ps ausgelegt war.....
Ich hatte einen 115 Ps Mercury dran,der den Spiegel regelrecht gesprengt hat#t
Ich konnte den Schaden auch nicht wieder beheben,weil es einfach zu viel Druck war.ich habs schnell verkauft|wavey:


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

wäre mal ganz gut zu sagen was für ein boot du hast,und was für nen motor du dranhängen willst.
da kann man schon eher was zu sagen wie die geschichte ausgehen könnte.
meines ist für 25ps ausgelegt,habe 30ps drauf und mache mir keinen kopf.vollgas fahre ich eigentlich nie.und es ist ein 2takter der drauf ist(59kg)
ich würde keinen 50ps motor dran hängen.

gruss
Daniel


----------



## Löwenbäcker (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> wäre mal ganz gut zu sagen was für ein boot du hast,und was für nen motor du dranhängen willst.
> da kann man schon eher was zu sagen wie die geschichte ausgehen könnte.



Quicksilver 410 fish. 

http://www.quicksilver-boats.com/quicksilver/de/de/modelle.aspx?m=Fish 410

Das ist für 20 PS ausgelegt und ich möchte 25 PS dranhängen. Motorgewicht ist ok.


----------



## Don-Machmut (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Das ist für 20 PS ausgelegt und ich möchte 25 PS dranhängen. Motorgewicht ist ok.



naja 5 oder 10 ps mehr ist ja nicht so ein  unterschied das sollte der spiegel und das boot schon aushalten ohne probleme #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Ich wusste es ... nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## Löwenbäcker (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es ... nur fliegen ist schöner



Am sichersten ist rudern ... aber nicht so lange Ruder nehmen, weil die Kräfte an den Dollen dann zu groß werden könnten ... sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

da würde ICH mir keinen kopf machen.
wenn du den motor schon hast,nimm ihn.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## WUTZ82 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

In deinem Fall wird es kein Problem geben das ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Achmin (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Hallo,
sehr maßgeblich bei der Frage ist, wieviel größer das Gewicht ders größeren Motors ist. Ist er vielleicht nur 10% schwerer als ein vergleichbarer mit Höchstmotorisierung, wird es sicher nichts ausmachen.
Die meisten Boote haben aber auch eine Angabe zum maximalen Motorgewicht.
Das alles hat natürlich Grenzen.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Löwenbäcker (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Das mit dem Gewicht sehe ich auch kritisch. Zuviel Gewicht hinten kann die Sache ganz schön aus der Balance bringen und vor allem das Starten erschweren. Bei dem von mir anvisierten 25 PS Motor wären das dann 74 kg bei erlaubten 85 kg. Ich finde das ist ok.


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Bei dem von mir anvisierten 25 PS Motor wären das dann 74 kg bei erlaubten 85 kg. Ich finde das ist ok.



na den ist doch alles ok wo liegt das problem |sagnix


----------



## maxum (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Hallo,

hatte ne 21er Maxum wo vom Werk aus nen 175PS Mercury 

dran war, nachdem der gestorben war wurde da nen 225er 

drangebastelt, war definitiv übermotorisiert aber geil !

Habe das Boot 4 oder 5 Jahre gefahren und es fährt heute noch 

hier in B. ohne Probleme.


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Hallo,
ist das dann nicht ein Thema wo die Versicherung sofort den Rückzug eintritt, falls etwas passiert?

Ich sehe das ähnlich dem Chiptuning beim Auto: Solange nix passiert ist das kein Problem....

Ich würde im Limit des Bootes bleiben. Irgendeiner hat sich wohl etwas dabei gedacht, die Grenzo so zu setzen.


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Hallo,#h

ich würde mir auch Gedanken machen wenn man das Boot transportiert ob das größere Gewicht am Spiegel auch auf dem Trailer ins besonders bei Schlaglöchern, Bahnübergängen auch standhält.


Gruß

W.


----------



## Korken (22. März 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Ich wollte anfang dieses Jahres mein Boot auch Übermotorisieren. Habe es dann aber gelassen #t
Gründe lagen klar auf der Hand :  Versicherungstechnisch
und die zusätzlichen Kilo´s am Heck + E-Motor wären nicht vorteilhaft für den Spiegel. Das muß jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden - nur nicht rumheulen wenn was passiert ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Stxkx1978 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

es kommt auch drauf an was jeder unter übermotorisieren versteht.
für einen sind 5ps mehr zuviel,und bei nem anderen ist es die doppelte Leistung wo es anfängt.
hab fünf PS mehr,könnte auch 10mehr dranhängen wäre alles gut.ist ein zweitakter der wiegt 59kg.ein viertakter hat da schon 90kg.
bei nem dünnwandigen boot,bei dem sich schon bei normaler motorisierung der spiegel nicht nen vertrauenswürdigen eindruck macht,würde ich von dem boot eh die finger lassen.
sparsamer ist es allemal mit nem 30ps halbgas zu fahren,als mit nem 15ps vollgas.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Grazy (23. März 2013)

*AW: Außenborder Übermotorisierung*

Da die Hersteller von Booten am Spiegel eine Plakette dran haben die genaue Aussagen treffen wieviel PS und wieviel Kilo man da mitführen kann sollte man das auch nicht überschreiten,denn es geht nicht darum ob am Spiegel 10 kg mehr daran hängen sondern es ist so ausgelegt das der Spiegel die 20 PS im Wasser unter Volllast aushält denn der Druck ist enorm bei abrupten vollgas.


----------

